# the disadvantages of having an accent.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I asked my Hubby to go to Cdn Tire and get my 18L bottles filled with RO water. So as he's going out the door he says jokingly, what about Gun water...Arrow water?

Seems he thought I was saying ARROW water instead of RO water....geez
I know I have an accent but you'd think he would know what I meant....we have shrimp tanks after all. LOL. 

BTW: the Ultra water with mineral was on for 99 cents for 18L filled up 2 x 18L for $2.49 with tax....great deal.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I swear my aunt from Manchester does not speak english thats how bad it is.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I've only met and talked to you on the phone a few times and could understand you, your hubby has know you for how long. lol.


----------

